# Window too small for hole



## hemlockvint (Mar 18, 2008)

What can I do to fix a situation where a lousy contractor cut the hole in my wall about 3" larger than the actual window?  It's too long from top to bottom.  It's new construction, just sheathing up right now, no siding.


----------



## triple D (Mar 19, 2008)

It's easy, just add lumber on top or bottom, depending on if it's too low or high. Add same width as wall framing and nail to top or bottom. After you reach desired opening, this may require some plywood to get close enough, about 1/4" bigger than window. Keep it very square. Then on outside patch in sheeting right up to opening edge. This is the most important part of having a square and level window and trim, just check it good. Best of luck to ya....


----------



## charpit64 (Jun 27, 2009)

I have a similar problem.  I have very old windows.  They are the old corded kind.  Soome of the cords are broke and I can't shut the windows.  Anyway, my dad recently passed away.  His house is very old and falling down.  I would like to take his windows and put them in my house (they are newer).  However, they are smaller than what I currently have.  I do not have money to buy anything new or to pay anyone to do this for me.  Any chance I can use them or is there a way to fix the cords in my windows?


----------



## DaveyDIY (Jun 27, 2009)

You can install new rope for the sash weights
It involves taking the trim off & then pulling the window pane out
It's usually not that hard to do

Tutorial
Replacing Window Sash Cords Tutorial


----------

